# Where's the Yanks?



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Where they at? They use to be on Fox last year and they were suppose to move to CBS I guess? I haven't seen a Yank game yet on CBS.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

WCBS has 20 Yankees games on the schedule. The next
scheduled game is Friday, May 24 at 7p.
Yes Network is carrying 130 games. The remainder
are on ESPN and Fox Saturday baseball, which begins
June 1.


----------



## newflyer7 (Apr 10, 2002)

heres a story about the yanks from the nydaily news

http://nydailynews.com/today/Metro_Sports/Other_Sports/a-151140.asp


----------

